# What year is my Packard bicycle



## rideahiggins (Dec 21, 2013)

What year is my Packard bicycle? I've had this for several years just tucked away in the shop. It's a cool bike, not a lot of paint left. But I was wondering what year it is the serial number is U20128. It has a New Departure rear hub.


----------



## slick (Dec 21, 2013)

It's a Schwinn and i'm guessing by the fenders, flat braces, and dropstand it's between a 1934-36. Great looking bike as is. Oh btw, before the schwinn experts chime in, i'm not schwinn expert at all, so take my opinion with a grain of salt. I'm a Shelby guy.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 21, 2013)

*Packard bicycle*

If it is a schwinn made bicycle, the serial
number shown was made in 1938.
What does the head badge say?


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 21, 2013)

*The headbadge says*

Arnold Schwinn & Co Packard Chicago USA


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 21, 2013)

*rideahiggins*

It is definately a Schwinn, probably late 30's. It looks to be all original except for the front
sprocket ( chainring). I believe it should have the "sweetheart" sprocket.
 Here are a  couple of pictures of my 1940 Packard badged Schwinn DX.............Wayne


----------

